# Saving my design from Customink?



## cheapo

Hello,

I created a design on Customink that I want to be able to import into my own image editing software, is there a way I can extract the design from the site? Not too worried about it being legal or whatever.


----------



## splathead

We don't encourage or allow illegal activity on the forum, so.....

Not familiar with Customink. I've had customers send me mock-ups from them before though. I've also seen Facebook posts with their mock-up. 

If there is no obvious way to right click and save the image, have you tried to set up an account and save the design there? Perhaps then you can download it.

If all else fails, you could always use Windows Snippet and take a screen grab of it which saves as a jpg.


----------



## into the T

there is a save/send button, click the link in the email they send
then click the image and it opens in a new window, right-click and save image as

but why?
they are terrible, you could do a simple copy-paste onto a tee in paint and get a better result

if you do still use custom ink and remove their watermark then it would be wrong
so you would be committing ethical seppuku for a crumby image

download gimp for free, and then search for free mock-ups
(some of the free photoshop mockups work very well in gimp)


----------



## Viper Graphics

cheapo said:


> Hello,
> Not too worried about it being legal or whatever.


Sorry, not into helping people with your ethics....that statement cheapo.....it say's a lot....maybe a bad choice of words?


----------



## Shindeirunani

cheapo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I created a design on Customink that I want to be able to import into my own image editing software, is there a way I can extract the design from the site? Not too worried about it being legal or whatever.


did u find a solution ?


----------

